# Possible New Rubik/GAN 4x4 and 5x5



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 1, 2017)

Since GAN and Rubik's collaborated to make a 2x2 and 3x3, they might make a 4x4 and 5x5. It would probably be really good, but... 

What if GAN made their own 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5? It would automatically be a lot of people's mains and the price would be waaaay too much.


it would be cool if they made a 1x1


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah, seems like the downside of the Rubik/GAN collaboration is that neither of them knows how to make particularly cheap cubes. 

I'd be down for some non-3x3 GAN cubes. I'd honestly really like to see how they'd handle completely different puzzles, like Pyraminxes, Square-1s, etc.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 1, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> I'd be down for some non-3x3 GAN cubes. I'd honestly really like to see how they'd handle completely different puzzles, like Pyraminxes, Square-1s, etc.



I doubt Gan will make any non-nxn cube. If in a collaboration with Rubik I think only 2x2-5x5 will be made. Rubiks never made a 6x6 or 7x7 and V-Cube might be a bit annoyed if Rubiks has anything bigger than a 5x5 was made. They hav not reacted well to other 6x6s and 7x7s being released in the past.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Aug 1, 2017)

tx789 said:


> I doubt Gan will make any non-nxn cube. If in a collaboration with Rubik I think only 2x2-5x5 will be made. Rubiks never made a 6x6 or 7x7 and V-Cube might be a bit annoyed if Rubiks has anything bigger than a 5x5 was made. They hav not reacted well to other 6x6s and 7x7s being released in the past.


vcube are still relevant?
Also i thought that rubiks made a clock and pyraminx?


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 1, 2017)

genericcuber666 said:


> vcube are still relevant?
> Also i thought that rubiks made a clock and pyraminx?



I don't think Rubik's has ever made a Pyraminx. It doesn't really matter whether or not V-Cube is still relevant; it just matters if they think they are (which I'm pretty sure they still do). There's definitely some logic in their arguments, seeing as they do have quite a few patents, so I see no reason why they'd stop trying to fight "knock-offs."


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 1, 2017)

Idk if I'd buy it tbh. I don't really have £100 to spare.


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 1, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Yeah, seems like the downside of the Rubik/GAN collaboration is that neither of them knows how to make particularly cheap cubes.
> 
> I'd be down for some non-3x3 GAN cubes. I'd honestly really like to see how they'd handle completely different puzzles, like Pyraminxes, Square-1s, etc.


CLOCK


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 2, 2017)

tx789 said:


> I doubt Gan will make any non-nxn cube. If in a collaboration with Rubik I think only 2x2-5x5 will be made. Rubiks never made a 6x6 or 7x7 and V-Cube might be a bit annoyed if Rubiks has anything bigger than a 5x5 was made. They hav not reacted well to other 6x6s and 7x7s being released in the past.


Z-Cube 6 and 7


----------



## tx789 (Aug 2, 2017)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> Z-Cube 6 and 7


There was the GuHong, Shengshou 6x6 and 7x7. More I can remember. That they tried to fill patent infringements on. They had not even made a 3x3 when they tried to get rid of the GuHong. They have not seemed to of made a big deal out of moyu, Qiyi as far as I know. But I am sure people who care a lot about knock offs would tell you to buy v-cubes. KOs have not really been as much of a thing recently.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 2, 2017)

CantGetSub15Seconds said:


> CLOCK


You stole the words from my mouth.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 2, 2017)

Rubik's 7x7!!!!


----------



## bgcatfan (Aug 2, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Yeah, seems like the downside of the Rubik/GAN collaboration is that neither of them knows how to make particularly cheap cubes.


Although, oddly enough (to me, anyway), the Rubik's/Gan 3x3 is the cheapest 3x3 on the Gan website. I am curious to see how much it will cost when it is available in retail stores.

I am curious, though, to see how a non 3x3 Gan puzzle will turn out.


----------



## Perfectionist (Aug 2, 2017)

Gan seems to be the only company that focuses purely on 3x3x3 cubes - is there a reason why they don't make other types of puzzle?

Surely they are losing out on a significant revenue stream!


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 2, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> You stole the words from my mouth.


2 laet m8


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 2, 2017)

Perfectionist said:


> Gan seems to be the only company that focuses purely on 3x3x3 cubes - is there a reason why they don't make other types of puzzle?
> 
> Surely they are losing out on a significant revenue stream



Their cubes are amazing tho so everyone would buy their other cubes... (CLOCK)


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Aug 2, 2017)

and why does DG reply to my posts


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 2, 2017)

I would love to see Rubik's make some good cubes. I have respect for them, as they invented the cube and this website and the WCA would not exist without them. I wouldn't but it if it wasn't good, though.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 2, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Yeah, seems like the downside of the Rubik/GAN collaboration is that neither of them knows how to make particularly cheap cubes.
> 
> I'd be down for some non-3x3 GAN cubes. I'd honestly really like to see how they'd handle completely different puzzles, like Pyraminxes, Square-1s, etc.


Clock plz


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 2, 2017)

I designed a p good clock in SolidWorks, but I'm not sure how to get it printed. cuz the problem is the front and back have to be transparent and I don't have transparent filament (is that a thing?).


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 2, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> I designed a p good clock in SolidWorks, but I'm not sure how to get it printed. cuz the problem is the front and back have to be transparent and I don't have transparent filament (is that a thing?).


Idk about transparent filament but you could just make holes in front of the clocks that are slightly smaller than them so they don't fall out


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 3, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> I designed a p good clock in SolidWorks, but I'm not sure how to get it printed. cuz the problem is the front and back have to be transparent and I don't have transparent filament (is that a thing?).



If you had the opaque parts printed, plexiglass is relatively cheap, readily available, and not too hard to work with. Ideally you'd have a scroll saw and a drill press. Just design it so that everything that needs to be clear is flat.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 3, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> If you had the opaque parts printed, plexiglass is relatively cheap, readily available, and not too hard to work with. Ideally you'd have a scroll saw and a drill press. Just design it so that everything that needs to be clear is flat.



The plexiglass idea sounds promising...

I have a laser cutter but don't know how to use it rip


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 4, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> The plexiglass idea sounds promising...
> 
> I have a laser cutter but don't know how to use it rip



Well, then forget what I said about the scroll saw, and probably the drill press to


I_<3_SCS said:


> The plexiglass idea sounds promising...
> 
> I have a laser cutter but don't know how to use it rip



In that case, nevermind what I said about a scroll saw, and probably a drill press too, and learn how to use your laser cutter.

Oh, and rip means Rest In Peace. Not really applicable here.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 4, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Well, then forget what I said about the scroll saw, and probably the drill press to
> 
> 
> In that case, nevermind what I said about a scroll saw, and probably a drill press too, and learn how to use your laser cutter.
> ...



Ok so for clarification, I have a 3d printer, but I only have *access *to the laser cutter. I don't actually have one (they're a little pricy). But thanks for the idea. And thanks for the correction.


----------

